# Subscribed threads not appearing in New Posts.....



## zimzum42 (11 Aug 2007)

When you make a post to a thread, or create a thread, you are automatically subscribed to that thread.

Unfortunately, threads to which I have contributed and thus am subscribed are no longer appearing in the 'new posts' section.


Any ideas? Is it my PC or a general forum thing?


cheers
zz


----------



## Elmer Fudd (11 Aug 2007)

I get the same thing.
SEE ! I can't see this yet, unless I close CC and re-open


----------



## Yorkshireman (11 Aug 2007)

Testing. Testing. 123.


----------



## Yorkshireman (11 Aug 2007)

Yes. Same here, and even clicking Refresh doesn't bring it up


----------



## Shaun (11 Aug 2007)

Okay, duly noted and added to the to-do list


----------



## stevenb (30 Aug 2007)

I'm not getting email notifications to subscribed topics at all.


----------

